# ,  / > Icom >   -17

## UA0IT

CI-V     ICOM 
      -17  .
    ,    25-  (),
   ? 25-  9 7          .
          -17.


*  23 ():*

 25 ,        9    USB ?

----------


## RV3AM

> 


http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=10820

----------


## UA0IT

> http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=10820


      -ICOM...

----------


## UA0IT

> CT-17      COM-  : 2-2; 3-3; 5-5   9-.


, .
 -17  25    6 -   1-1 2-2 3-3....  9
  ? ?

----------


## UA0IT

?

 ?

----------


## UA0IT

,   .
,   .

----------


## UA0IT

,  

*  35 ():*

,  19200 .

----------


## UA0IT

...    ....  

 ,   ...

----------


## UA0IT

...
  746pro      ...
-17      .

, 3

----------


## UA0IT

VSPE   ,   -17  ,  CW   ,    ?....

----------


## UA0IT

,    ?

----------


## RA3TT

> ,    ?


      (746, 756 2, 3, 7000)    .   .      ,   RTS.      RTTY   ""    ,    .

*  5 ():*




> ,      "" CT-17       CW


  ,          .   ,  3.            ,   CW .

----------


## RA3TT

> "",   ""   -17.      W    ,     DB-25.


  CT-17,    com ,           , ,   ,      .

----------


## RA3TT

!     ,   ,        CW .  !



> ,   COM-

----------


## RA3TT

> -   ,       ,      ?


.



> ,   COM- .   C-17  VSPE ...     USB-    -...  K3 ...


 **  ,    ,   -, " COM- ", "   USB-    -"  "VSPE "  .
 .    ,           .
 ,

----------


## RA3TT

> 


  , *,* *   ,*   .   .
P.S.  (UA0IT),    -   ""   SKYPE
 ,

----------


## UA0IT

> ""   CWType:


  :       DTR,   MixW    ,   VSPE  CW   .

----------


## UB6AGC

!
       ?

* :*
1.  ICom IC-7000
2.  CT-17
3.   Windows 8   (     )
4.  US232R-10 Premium USB-Serial Converter
5.       
6.    
_9 pin ----25 pin
                        2 -------- 3
                        3 -------- 2
                        5 -------- 7_ 
8.     Omnirig UR5EQF_Log 

    ,   ,     :(

* :*

1.  Omnirig   

2.  Omnirig   

3.     

4. T-17      

5.       

6.     CT-17        .

7.        5       ,        -   :(

    RS-BA1     ....

 ,  !!!!

----------

